

Reddit disallows remote work after $50MM investment round - snsr
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/517372782976696321

======
snsr
A more informative link -

[https://twitter.com/yishan/status/517366447253643264](https://twitter.com/yishan/status/517366447253643264)

------
Relys
"There are a lot of factors to getting good teamwork. Physically putting
everyone in the same place isn't usually one."

------
webXL
This is great. I wonder if they'll take other "productivity boosting" measures
like blocking access to sites like... reddit.

